

Facebook Went Down Today - polymathist
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/30173937/Facebook%20Down.jpg

======
polymathist
Well this is a first! (Assuming the website I used to check it is accurate.) I
first noticed about 5 minutes ago. It might still be down. Check for your
self!

